
Ask HN: What is a typical cap during a pre-seed round? - HD134606c
What is a typical cap during a pre-seed round?
======
relaunched
Pre-seeed? Friends and family or seed rounds are typically unpriced. It's
convertible debt, with a discount and floor / ceiling on an eventual qualified
/ priced round.

------
JeffBrown
The smarter entrepreneurs and angels are using non-equity instruments like
SAFE's or old school Convertible notes and letting later money set valuation.

~~~
HD134606c
Many (most?) safe's also have caps...

